
CSS Reference in a JSON - quadehar34
https://github.com/LeCrew/marvelous-css-api
======
rr92
Congrats. Seem like a good API, I will try to work with it, in my next web
project.

~~~
quadehar34
Thank you rr92 ! We will update it soon for better features :)

Have fun !

------
_polymorphl
Perfect :), I'll try to make a plugin for my code editor with that !

~~~
quadehar34
Thank you _polyporphl ! google chrome plugin sounds like good idea !

Have fun !

